# Generator to panel board



## Batzel103 (Jan 18, 2019)

Okay, so I've got this project to do, and was looking for someone else's opinion on how to go about it.
So basically, I'm wiring up a hunting cabin. Or should I say fixing some wiring. Currently, they are several random romex cables that come down from the ceiling, go into a junction box at the top, and come out the bottom as one beefy extension cord. That then plugs into the generator and powers the whole cabin. What I plan on doing is moving the generator away from the cabin approximately 100 feet, and running a cable to the cabin through PVC conduit, and bringing it up into a panel box to organize the previously stated random runs of romex. I was wondering, what size wire would be best to run, and what type of box? Any information is helpful.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Batzel103 said:


> What I plan on doing is moving the generator away from the cabin approximately 100 feet, and running a cable to the cabin through PVC conduit, and bringing it up into a panel box to organize the previously stated random runs of romex. I was wondering, what size wire would be best to run, and what type of box? Any information is helpful.


How big is the generator? 120V or 240V? I use a 2800W 120V Onan RV generator to run my cabin and shed (mounted behind the shed, which contains the shower and composting toilet), about 75 feet from the cabin. I used a small GE breaker panel with both hot legs joined to supply the main building, with just a power strip off the generator for the outbuilding. The wiring from the shed to the cabin is 10 gauge gray exterior cable (run bare from shed to tree to tree to cabin), and the cabin has 12 gauge for the large stuff and 14 gauge for the lights. I have remote start switches in both buildings. The ground rod is at the generator and a GFCI outlet protects everything at the generator. Neutral and ground are isolated past the GFCI.


----------



## Batzel103 (Jan 18, 2019)

It's a Honda eu3000is. I guess I should've mentioned that. 3000 starting amps, 2800 running, 120 volts. Where were at, running an overhead line wouldn't really be practical, so that's why we're probably going to go with underground in PVC. I'm looking at maybe 10 gauge THWN, 2 wire cable, running into a 120v panel with maybe 8 or 10 breakers in it.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Batzel103 said:


> It's a Honda eu3000is. I guess I should've mentioned that. 3000 starting amps, 2800 running, 120 volts. Where were at, running an overhead line wouldn't really be practical, so that's why we're probably going to go with underground in PVC. I'm looking at maybe 10 gauge THWN, 2 wire cable, running into a 120v panel with maybe 8 or 10 breakers in it.


So, almost exactly my situation! Use the 120V twistlock connector in order to get the maximum downstream throughput, and remember to keep the ground and neutral floating beyond the generator. Place your ground rod only at the EU3000is. The panel in the cabin is treated as a sub-panel of the genset, rather than a service entrance. That little 8-circuit panel I used was only $17 or so at Lowes, and the tiny little GE breakers were inexpensive as well. You'll need to add a $3 ground bar to keep the neutral bar floating.

Panel: https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-Circuit...-4-Space-125-Amp-Main-Lug-Load-Center/3200645
Ground Bar: https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-Load-Center-Ground-Bar-Kit/3151469
Breakers: https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-Q-line-Thqp-15-Amp-1-Pole-Standard-Trip-Circuit-Breaker/1098977


----------



## Batzel103 (Jan 18, 2019)

Great. Thanks for the info!


----------

